# This is impossible!



## TheStuff (Jun 3, 2002)

For a while now I have been trying to get a nice pecs and it hasn't been working.  I've benched, I've done cables, I've done dumbbells, I've done it all and still nothing has really came out, no definition, no muscle, I need help please.  What is there for me to get a nice shaped pecs.  I have everything else except a pecs.  Thanks.

p.s  I got my lisence   I got a 99 yay!


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 3, 2002)

have you tried reevaluating your diet? what are you trying to do bulk up or define it? both?


----------



## nemodynamite (Jun 3, 2002)

Check the diet and try cutting back on some of the sets.  Overtraining will stunt muscle growth.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 3, 2002)

Are you a delt/tricep pusher? I used to be. I had to learn how to push with my pecs.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 3, 2002)

you can also try switching up grip every workout or whatever to see what rips your pecs more... generally wider grip will work your pecs more and take away some help from tri's


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Roll your shoulders back and stick out your chest when you bench. That's how you target your pecs.


----------



## TheStuff (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes, I have found out that wider grip I can do more weight to bench because my arms don't tire out.  My pecs would actually feel it, when before my arms and my triceps were burning and my pecs felt nothing.  Maybe I need more fat?  like my stomach is farther out than my chest, and I am only 140lbs... and my stomach is a 6 pack.   Help please.


----------



## LAM (Jun 3, 2002)

have you tried decline db or bb ?  it's worked for everyone I know.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> have you tried decline db or bb ?  it's worked for everyone I know.



Maybe a dumb question, but why?


----------



## TheStuff (Jun 3, 2002)

yes, I do decline bench more than incline


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2002)

To be honest I had never heard of anyone having problems developing there pecs until these forums started getting big on the Internet several years ago.  Everyone one at every gym I went to who was serious about training for hypertrophy did decline dumbbell presses, maybe it was just an east coast thing(that's where I'm from) or an old school training thing.  

Many studies show that decline movements recruit more muscle fibers than flat or incline.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 4, 2002)

whats your routine like? and how long do you rest?


----------



## lean_n_76er (Jun 4, 2002)

Thanks LAM!


----------



## TheStuff (Jun 4, 2002)

I do 3 sets of 10 pf cable cross overs to warm up, and then I go to bench and do 3 sets of 8 and then go to decline and do 3 sets of 8


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 4, 2002)

Drop the cables and do flies instead. 
Dips are very good as well.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_Dips are very good as well.



DAMN, ya' beat me to it Scotty.  I was just getting ready to slam LAM for being lazy with the decline DB presses.  Strap some weight to your butt and do dips.  Keep your chin on your chest, your shoulder blades pinched together (like Fade said), your feet back and your elbows out.  (Elbows out instead of going back hits your pecs more than triceps.)  Go DEEEEP and SLOOOOW.  This isn't a race to see who can finish the set the fastest, this is weight lifting to see who can build the biggest muscles.


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2002)

C'mon ALBOB !  you know I do decline, incline and flat movements !


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

I was talking about being lazy and using Dumb Bells (What are you up to now, 50's?) instead of doing weighted dips.  Besides, I haven't given you any crap in MONTHS, this was my best opportunity.


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2002)

55's by the way ! 

the only time I do dips is when I train chest/triceps and I rarely do that.  Usually chest/biceps and shoulers/triceps...


----------



## LAM (Jun 4, 2002)

check your PM's..ALBOB


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> check your PM's..ALBOB



Check YOUR PM's, I already responded to the retirement question.


----------



## TheStuff (Jun 4, 2002)

Incline press and decline, what do those work more?  Like is there different exercises to work certain spots of your chest?  Like the outer, lower and inner?  I'll do more dips starting now, thanks.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TheStuff *_ Like is there different exercises to work certain spots of your chest?



OH CRAP!!!!     RUUUUUNNNNNNN everybody!!!!!!  I can hear The Chicken Daddy's footsteps coming from here!


----------



## Lightman009 (Jun 4, 2002)

You should go on a bulking phase.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

OK Stuff, I'll quit goofing off.  What Lightman said touches on what you should be concentrating on, MASS!  Just lift BIG and don't worry about targeting "parts" of muscles.  You want to get big you gotta LIFT big.  That means four exercises; Squats, Deadlifts, Some kind of rowing movement for your back and Some kind of pressing movement for your chest.  There are variations to all of these but those are the four basic SIZE exercises that your entire lifting life should revolve around.  If you concentrate on sound lifting and combine it with sound nutrition your pectoral problems will soon begin to melt away.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TheStuff *_
> I am only 140lbs...   Help please.



I agree with Albob, forget about targeting your chest, your not gonna see alot of gains till you get your whole body growing. 

Squat and Deadlift your way to hugeness!!


----------



## Vale Tudo (Jun 4, 2002)

hey bro, also check out the other post one here.  I too have trouble with my chest growing, not that mine i that small, but it has seemed to stop growing.  I got some good tips like a few days ago.  Look here in the training forum for a thread called "My pecks need help" or something like that, you might pick up some ideas there too.


----------



## TJohn (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> 
> 
> I agree with Albob, forget about targeting your chest, your not gonna see alot of gains till you get your whole body growing.
> ...



That's the way to go alright  Concentrate more on the whole body movements and the rest will follow.

TJohn


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Vale Tudo *_
> Look here in the training forum for a thread called "My pecks need help" or something like that, you might pick up some ideas there too.



Or thread "Improving Chest" which I started sometime ago.  There are tips that might help you there as well.

- Josh


----------



## TheStuff (Jun 4, 2002)

Is it true that if you use wide grip, it screws up your shoulders?


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TheStuff *_
> Is it true that if you use wide grip, it screws up your shoulders?



You mean wide grip BB bench press?  I don't think this will hurt the shoulders as long as the form is correct and you're not pushing with your shoulders, also with position of bar at nipple level.  On the other hand, if the bar is higher than nipples even close to the neck, then more pressure is put on shoulders, thus the shoulders may get hurt.  I've experienced this once when I experimented with different bar positions in BB bench press.  Now I always make sure that the bar is at nipple level, whatever grip I use.

- Josh


----------



## DWB (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm willing to bet that your not quite training hard enough. And, one of the best ways to get training hard enough for your chest to develop, is to get some help. 

Getting a spotter who can help you do that 2 or 3 more reps, after you think you've done enough, will go a long way towards you starting to realise some gains.
A good spotter also gives you piece of mind.  Just knowing that if you get stuck your spotter will bail you out. It helps you try for that one or two more reps, that you wouldn't be game to do on your own.

Bodybuilding ain't easy, but nothing worthwhile ever is.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 5, 2002)

i beg to differ... i feel that when you workout by yourself you learn your limits and although having someone present could be a help if you always have the spotter there to help you with the extra few reps you become dependent upon him/her and you stop making gains... i used to always have a spotter and we used to do force reps and negatives but ive heard on the site and experienced first hand that negatives are useless... i found my gains easier and quicker working out without depending  on a spotter to bail me out... even if you workout with someone without them directly spotting you should have them doing something else out of eyesight or something because your mind may subconsciously give up and think "o well if i cant get it, he/she is right there" whereas if you are alone your mind might give you that extra bit of energy because it knows it has to get the bar up....

 just my 2 cents i may be wrong, but it just an opinion


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by TriZZle305 *_your mind may subconsciously give up and think "o well if i cant get it, he/she is right there"



Very good point but the flip side to that coin is that a spotter can allow you to focus your mind on MAKING that extra rep because you don't have to worry about having the bar drop on your throat.  I've been lifting for over ten years and have never had a full time workout partner so I'm not DIS-agreeing with you, just offering another way to look at it.


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2002)

training with someone and having a "spotter" can be two totally different things.  many people do not know how to give a proper spot so they are useless.  if you train with a partner communication is the key before you start you set so he/she knows what to do, how and when.

once you get older and working full time and out of school etc.  the odds of training with someone on a regular basis are not good.

ALBOB...I hear ya on the training partner, I haven't trained with anyone on a regular basis in over 10 years myself.


----------



## TheStuff (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeah, when I bench on my own, during the last couple reps, I think to myself, will I be able to get it up or will I not during a middle of a rep because I don't want to look dumb if I didn't make it, plus, putting that extra stress just trying to make it up to the bar can and will throw your technique out and could risk injury.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Jun 5, 2002)

well i guess it really depends... how long have you been working out? maybe its just me but i know when im done because i almost never workout with a training partner because i workout at home for the most part... yea ALBOB you're right i never really looked at the other side and thats logical too.. i guess it really depends on your mindset and form


----------

